# Play.com - change in ordering procedures



## nlgbbbblth (27 Sep 2006)

New policy with www.play.com

As of this week you cannot order an item in sterling unless it is being despatched to a UK address. A message appears saying that the item cannot be delivered to your selected address.
Instead you must select the euro option which is somewhat dearer.

i.e.
a CD costing £9.99 is now €15.99

In real terms £9.99 equates to around €14.50 - €15.00. 

On larger orders these differences will mount up.

I can only assume the same policy applies to www.playusa.com


----------



## ragazza (27 Sep 2006)

Yesterday I was on Play.com trying to order some DVDs.
I had left the price in sterling, and received the message that orders can only be shipped to a UK address.

It didnt enter my head that clicking on the euro price would change their delivery policy!! So I just went to Amazon and bought the items there instead.
Play should make their delivery policy clearer - yesterday they lost 100stg of my business.


----------



## Guest127 (27 Sep 2006)

pity.copped a long time ago that it was cheaper to leave it in sterling than euro. mrs Cu buys  her cosmetics from strawberry in dollars for the same reason.


----------



## nlgbbbblth (27 Sep 2006)

Amazon will get a lot more of my business.

- they use An Post now so stuff takes two days for delivery
- they tend to ship everything in one box. I prefer that than getting ten separate packages from Play - as I get everything sent to work.


----------



## nutty nut (28 Sep 2006)

Yes indeed, Play.com's exchange rate is not very favourable and I for one will be ordering less from them now. I think (and hope) that they will loose quite a bit of business especially after establishing a fair size customer base here.

There are plenty of jokes about the Irish but I think play.com have just gone a step too far.

There were some fantastic bargains on their site earlier tonight eg. 32" HD ready TV for €7.49 - yes you read that right. 

I took a chance and ordered 5 box sets (West wing & 24) which worked out at less than €50 and while I got the confirmation email of the order I cant get access to my account as they have technical problems - in other words they spotted their mistakes before posting the order


----------



## elefantfresh (28 Sep 2006)

I buy DVD movies and CD's from play on a regular basis. Perhaps their exchange rate isn't as good as it could be however, their prices still knock socks off the likes of HMV etc. A good example would be a newly released CD i purchased 2 weeks ago was 14.99e on play and in HMV in the square it was 19.99e. It's very hard to argue with that i feel.


----------



## CCOVICH (28 Sep 2006)

nlgbbbblth said:


> Amazon will get a lot more of my business.


 

Even with their delivery charges to Ireland?  Or have these changed?


----------



## nutty nut (28 Sep 2006)

Delivery is still "free"


----------



## CCOVICH (28 Sep 2006)

nutty nut said:


> Delivery is still "free"


 

I was referring to Amazon-where delivery to Ireland was never free IIRC.


----------



## elefantfresh (28 Sep 2006)

I was just on play this minute - i can't seem to change the currency to Euros - only sterling - any ideas?


----------



## nutty nut (28 Sep 2006)

Its probably because of what I referred to in a previous post - The Euro pricing went off the wall last night.


----------



## elefantfresh (28 Sep 2006)

so thats it then? we can't use it anymore? that sucks.


----------



## CrazyOne (28 Sep 2006)

www.cdwow.ie have chart cds for 11.99 euro and free delivery  - no affiliation - just seems like a good deal


----------



## DoctorEvil (28 Sep 2006)

bonkers said:


> www.cdwow.ie have chart cds for 11.99 euro and free delivery  - no affiliation - just seems like a good deal



www.bangcd.com are even cheaper for CD's than CDWOW but I gave up using CDWOW as delivery was hopeless and haven't tried Bangcd.

Have been using play and amazon recently due to much larger selections available including books and delivery is lightning quick.

Amazon still have shipping charges to Ireland - Anyone know why there is no amazon.ie?

Couldn't use play this morning either.


----------



## elefantfresh (28 Sep 2006)

Play seems to be up and running again


----------



## nlgbbbblth (28 Sep 2006)

CCOVICH said:


> Even with their delivery charges to Ireland? Or have these changed?


 
No.
Delivery charges are still there.

Even with them included they still work out a lot cheaper than retailers here. The quick delivery helps as does the range of stock they carry - far wider than Play.

Shopping for new music releases in Ireland has gone seriously downhill in the last decade. 

There was a time where you could go into the likes of Freebird, HMV, Virgin, Tower, wherever on the release date and pick up the album. Nowadays you go in and frequently get blank looks from staff and mumbled responses like

_'We don't have it but I can order it for you'_

To which I respond

_'I can order it myself off the internet. I have no problem in buying the item from a local retailer like you even if it costs a little bit more. But if you're going to *refuse* to stock it then I'll go elsewhere. By the way did people have to order that stack of Westlife albums that you have on prominent display before you agreed to stock them?'_


----------



## C2H5OH (29 Sep 2006)

Play seem to have adjusted their exchange rate and the price in Euros is now correct.  A book I bought last Friday ( £22.99) cost me 36.90 euro. The price of the book is now 34.50 euro.


----------



## paddyodoors (29 Sep 2006)

HI all

I tend to use Play to search as has a good selection and then see if it is available on CD wow as it is cheaper there - plus I have various 1, 2, and 3 euro vouchers to knock price down further (random promotions given for signing up). 

I find the delivery takes 1-2 weeks.

Have also used bangcd who were cheaper again than cdwow - excluding vouchers and had no issues - delivery was also very prompt. they only sell CDs tho - at least last time I looked they did.

Wouldn't use amazon, always works out more expensive.

Paddy


----------



## nutty nut (29 Sep 2006)

C2H5OH said:


> Play seem to have adjusted their exchange rate and the price in Euros is now correct.  A book I bought last Friday ( £22.99) cost me 36.90 euro. The price of the book is now 34.50 euro.


They have indeed. I was looking at 2 games for the kids a couple of days ago and the Euro prices today are lower than 2 or 3 days ago.


----------



## Guest127 (1 Oct 2006)

amazon are not great shakes when it comes to postage. they have on their site that books cost 99p each plus £3.99 postage but when I went to order 3 recently they were looking for £11.82 postage . when I queried it I was informed that the price for eu was £3.94 per item and not as per previous eu list. I didnt proceed with the order as I can get them for that price locally anyway.


----------



## Guest124 (1 Oct 2006)

Amazon are not cheap -never have been - the only thing I got off Amazon was a free mp3 song from the US site.


----------



## jasconius (1 Oct 2006)

You are right cuchulainn. Maybe you can get them sent to a NI address - I think they reduce the charge to £2.75 each - it might help

What annoys me though is that you can't get certain books at the lower 'new or used rate' sent here to ROI at all.
I was looking for a copy of Imperium by Robert Harris at the used rate of £7.10 + £3.75pp, They wouldn't post it at this cost - the lowest price I could get was £10 + £3.75.
I would have thought that they make more money on the postage (real cost of PP is about £1.70) than on the book. It looks as if we are being hit on the cost of the book and the postage.


----------



## nlgbbbblth (1 Oct 2006)

Amazon Marketplace have fixed prices for postage of

books
CDs
DVDs

A CD is £1.79 - whether it's just one disc or a seven CD 12" x 12" box set.

same for DVDs - one cost regardless of what type of set.

what you lose on small items you gain on larger ones.


----------

